# Eliminar sectores con victoria



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hola, tengo un disco lleno de sectores defectuosos, la mayoría son robos anaranjado y azules.
Tengo entendido que para eliminar sectores con victoria hay que seleccionar la opción "erase", y aquí viene mi duda, como se que efectivamente durante el análisis el programa ha eliminado los sectores?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2015)

No conozco el victoria, pero te recomendaria que buscaras ( si se puede) un formateo de bajo nivel(proceso viejito pero efectivo).

y hasta donde se no se eliminan, se marcan como sectores dañados.


----------



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ya había hecho un formateo a bajo nivel y quedó bien. Instalé el windows con sus programas luego apague la Pc y al otro día al volver a prenderla windows empezó a hacer un chkdsk o algo así, después de eso se quedó colgado, el victoria me marca montones de sectores anaranjados rojos y azules


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2015)

nando143 dijo:


> Ya había hecho un formateo a bajo nivel y quedó bien. Instalé el windows con sus programas luego apague la Pc y al otro día al volver a prenderla windows empezó a hacer un chkdsk o algo así, después de eso se quedó colgado, *el victoria me marca montones de sectores anaranjados rojos* y azules


El disco está muerto y no podés tenerle ninguna confianza que te servirá 1 mes o 1 minuto.
Tiralo a la basura y comprá uno nuevo.


----------



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sí, he llegado a esa conclusión, pero mi duda es como se si victoria al seleccionar erase en verdad borra los sectores es decir que es lo que tiene que aparecer en el programa?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 1, 2015)

Un sector dañado no puede ser eliminado, lo que sucede que los marca para que no puedan ser utilzados de nuevo y no de error o existan perdidad de datos, pero en tu caso el disco no sirve siguen apareciendo sectores dañados porque el disco es inservible asi de simple


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2015)

nando143 dijo:


> Sí, he llegado a esa conclusión, pero mi duda es como se si victoria al seleccionar erase en verdad borra los sectores es decir que es lo que tiene que aparecer en el programa?



He recuperado discos con el Victoria pero nunca usé la opción erase solamente que los remapee o los elimine.
Pero ojo, conviene pasarlo varias veces porque te vuelve a dar error en los sectores físicamente cercanos a los malos (lógico) y repetirlo después de unos días o semanas hasta ver que no aparecen mas errores.
Por supuesto, si el disco está muy hecho bolsa siempre aparecerán nuevos.


Además, por las dudas sacá la placa de control del disco, tirá a la basura la espuma de goma separadora y hacé una limpieza con alcohol  --> Esa espuma de m*** se pudre y exuda una porquería que te oxida pistas,contactos + cortos en la placa.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 1, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El disco está muerto y no podés tenerle ninguna confianza que te servirá 1 mes o 1 minuto.
> Tiralo a la basura y comprá uno nuevo.


¿Para qué tirarlo ? !!






El disco en ese estado ya no sirve.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2015)

si se trata de rescatarlo a como de lugar, hace como 20 generaciones antes, existia un programa de norton (me parece que era el norton utilities version 100 A.C.), que se podian marcar los sectores en bajo nivel a voluntad pero dudo mucho que lo encuentres o que el disco lo soporte.


----------



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

El smart me dice que esta "good", como es eso posible?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2015)

> El smart me dice que esta "good", como es eso posible?



 yo no le tengo confianza a ese SMART, me suena mas a obsolecencia programada, yo tengo un disco duro que tiene relativamente poco uso y ya me dice que tiene errores, ademas sigue trabajando como si nada el disco XD.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2015)

Puede que no haya estado habilitado desde el BIOS o tal vez lo reseteaste con el Victoria.  
Los caminos de FSM son infinitos...


----------



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

En mi caso el disco tiene 8 meses y el smart dice que esta bien pero ya le pase el hdd low level format, el hdd regenerador, aunque se "cura" después de reiniciar la Pc se vuelve a descomponer.
Lo que quería saber es cuando al victoria le das para que borre los sectores o los remapee como los marca a los sectores? En el log debe decir algo?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2015)

bueno y la pregunta obligada ¿ya probaste ese disco en otro PC?


----------



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sí y da lo mismo, con tantos errores ni siquiera con el hirens pedí entrar al mini xp ni al linux que trae...


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2015)

pues en mi opinion si ya hiciste lo que te dijo Eduardoy sigue sin funcionar, o se daño la placa o esta defectuoso y es muy probable que lo tengas que usar de bocinas o tirarlo.


----------



## nando143 (Oct 1, 2015)

Bueno, el disco esta vivo, pero muerto, es un zombi jaja, por suerte no es mio... de todas maneras, el iman que trae es muy potente y puede servir para los destornilladores, ya saben, para arrancar tornillos jaja


----------



## palurdo (Oct 1, 2015)

Si pasaste el victoria en modo remap, el regenerador, el mhdd, etc, y no te ha arreglado el problema, es porque al disco se le ha llenado el área de remapeo y se ha quedado sin sectores de repuesto para sustituir los malos. El write-erase, lo que hace es escribir el sector defectuoso con todo a 0 esperando que la lectura sea todo 0, de esa forma el sector puede pasar como bueno mientras no se utilice, ya que cuando se escriba algún dato, el CRC check fallara y volverás a tener el sector defectuoso de nuevo. Y hay veces que ni con el write-erase haces desaparecer un sector defectuoso. Algunos discos cuando tratan de leer un sector defectuoso, la controladora se cuelga y hay que ciclar la alimentación, por lo que no hay programa que lo pueda arreglar ya que todos intentan leer el sector para determinar que esta defectuoso o no.


----------



## nando143 (Oct 2, 2015)

palurdo dijo:


> Si pasaste el victoria en modo remap, el regenerador, el mhdd, etc, y no te ha arreglado el problema, es porque al disco se le ha llenado el área de remapeo y se ha quedado sin sectores de repuesto para sustituir los malos. El write-erase, lo que hace es escribir el sector defectuoso con todo a 0 esperando que la lectura sea todo 0, de esa forma el sector puede pasar como bueno mientras no se utilice, ya que cuando se escriba algún dato, el CRC check fallara y volverás a tener el sector defectuoso de nuevo. Y hay veces que ni con el write-erase haces desaparecer un sector defectuoso. Algunos discos cuando tratan de leer un sector defectuoso, la controladora se cuelga y hay que ciclar la alimentación, por lo que no hay programa que lo pueda arreglar ya que todos intentan leer el sector para determinar que esta defectuoso o no.


Buena info.
Duda resuelta
Saludos


----------

